# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین

## Afsane-IN

سلام دوستان
یه سوالی دارم
دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین اگه کسی بره واسه بورسیه وضعش چطوره؟
من حس  میکنم چون بین المللیه راحت تر بورس میدن

----------


## Keiv4n

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوالی دارم
> دانشگاه بین المللی قزوین اگه کسی بره واسه بورسیه وضعش چطوره؟
> من حس  میکنم چون بین المللیه راحت تر بورس میدن


والا من خودم قزوین زندگی میکنم ولی اگه رتبم 2000 بشه اصلاً سمت این دانشگاه نمیرم به جاش میرم صنعتی اصفهان. کلاً دانشگاه خوبیه ولی خب رتبش نسبت به سایر دانشگاه ها با توجه به رتبه‌ای که میگیره (برق تا 2000 منطقه 2) زیاد فک نمیکنم ارزش داشته باشه :Yahoo (94):  ولی خب بعید میدونم ربطی به بورس اینا داشته باشه، بیشتر روی شریف، تهران، امیرکبیر و صنعتی اصفهان خیلی سرمایه گذاری میکنند تا بین المللی قزوین!

----------


## Al I

> والا من خودم قزوین زندگی میکنم ولی اگه رتبم 2000 بشه اصلاً سمت این دانشگاه نمیرم به جاش میرم صنعتی اصفهان. کلاً دانشگاه خوبیه ولی خب رتبش نسبت به سایر دانشگاه ها با توجه به رتبه‌ای که میگیره (برق تا 2000 منطقه 2) زیاد فک نمیکنم ارزش داشته باشه ولی خب بعید میدونم ربطی به بورس اینا داشته باشه، بیشتر روی شریف، تهران، امیرکبیر و صنعتی اصفهان خیلی سرمایه گذاری میکنند تا بین المللی قزوین!


سلام،
با این حرفت موافق نیستم که میگی رو اینجور دانشگاها سرمایه گذاری نمیکنن ! دکتر کاملی خودش گفت که از هر دانشگاهی میشه بورسیه گرفت فقط باید نمره هات عالی باشن ..
واسه دکترا زودتر اکسپت میکنن چرا از الان ؟؟

----------


## Keiv4n

> سلام،
> با این حرفت موافق نیستم که میگی رو اینجور دانشگاها سرمایه گذاری نمیکنن ! دکتر کاملی خودش گفت که از هر دانشگاهی میشه بورسیه گرفت فقط باید نمره هات عالی باشن ..
> واسه دکترا زودتر اکسپت میکنن چرا از الان ؟؟


بله از همه جا بورس میشه گرفت ولی به نظر شما کسی که صنعتی اصفهان درس خونده باشه راحت تر میتونه بورسیه بگیره یا بین المللی قزوین؟ البته منکر این نمیشم که بین الملل دانشگاه بدیه و مطمئناً از صنعتی اصفهان سطحش پایین تره.

----------


## Afsane-IN

ینی دانشگاه خوبی نیس؟  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Al I

> ینی دانشگاه خوبی نیس؟


بنظر من بشین بخون از تهران قبول شو خیلی راحت تر میشه بورسیه گرفت 
چون میخوای بری هاروارد  :Yahoo (1):  و هدفت خیلی والاست ،
باید خیلی قوی بخونی 
اگه تو خودت این استعداد رو دیدی مطمئن باش هست 
از دانشگاه تهران خیلی راحت تر میتونی بورسیه بگیری ،
از رفیقای بنده دارن یواش یواش فرار مغزی میشن  :Yahoo (1):  تو دانشگاه های تهران خوندن ،
دانشگاه های تهران بعنوان یه نقطه پرتابه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> بنظر من بشین بخون از تهران قبول شو خیلی راحت تر میشه بورسیه گرفت 
> چون میخوای بری هاروارد  و هدفت خیلی والاست ،
> باید خیلی قوی بخونی 
> اگه تو خودت این استعداد رو دیدی مطمئن باش هست 
> از دانشگاه تهران خیلی راحت تر میتونی بورسیه بگیری ،
> از رفیقای بنده دارن یواش یواش فرار مغزی میشن  تو دانشگاه های تهران خوندن ،
> دانشگاه های تهران بعنوان یه نقطه پرتابه


ایشالا اگه خداوند یاری کنه مثه آدم شرو میکنم ب درس خوندن :Yahoo (21):  تا الان ک هیچ کار مفیدی نکردم
مرسی

----------


## Keiv4n

> ینی دانشگاه خوبی نیس؟


نگفتم خوب نیست، گفتم به گرد تهران میرسه :Yahoo (94):

----------

